# Der eigene MMS-Server bzw. Gateway - geht das?



## dsolianyi (10. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe 'ne ganz simple Frage: gibt es eine Lösung - egal ob Hard- oder Software - um eigenen Server für das Versenden und Empfangen zu betreiben, um zum Beispiel eine Handy-Portal aufzubauen (Klingeltöne, SMS, MMS u.s.w.)? Wäre für jeden Tip, jeden Link und jede Anleitung dankbar.

Danke im voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Sven_B (11. März 2005)

dsolianyi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe 'ne ganz simple Frage: gibt es eine Lösung - egal ob Hard- oder Software - um eigenen Server für das Versenden und Empfangen zu betreiben, um zum Beispiel eine Handy-Portal aufzubauen (Klingeltöne, SMS, MMS u.s.w.)? Wäre für jeden Tip, jeden Link und jede Anleitung dankbar.
> 
> ...




Ja das kannst du machen wenn genug Kleingeld vorhanden ist.
Variante 1:
Von Siemens gibt es ein GSM Modemreck mit 20 SIM Modemeinschüben pro
19" Einheit. Kostenpunkt ca. 1000,- EUR ohne SIM Karten und Modem.
Pro Modem bekommst du ca. 1200 Nachrichten pro Stunde raus.
Dann brauchst du noch die Karten und die Verträge und die entsprechenden Konditionen bei den Netzbetreibern.
So ab 100000 Nachrichten pro Monat bekommt man schon recht gute Konditionen.;-)

Variante 2:
Es gibt eine Software für Webserver (ab. 499,- EUR) welche das Versenden übernimmt. Über diese Software kannst du per TCP/IP senden (Anschluß über ISDN ebenfalls möglich).
Beim Versand über ISDN gibt es Begrenzungen bei der Stückzahl zu übertragenden Nachrichten, z.B. O2 nur jede Minute einmal (nach meinen Infos).
Auch hier brauchst du die entsprechenden Zugänge bei den Netzbetreibern, meist mit einer Grundgebühr und Einrichtungsgebühr verbunden.
Also können da schon ein paar Hundert Euro pro Monat zusammen kommen.

Variante 3:
Such dir ein Gateway welches das übernimmt, zahle das tatsächlich verbrauchte Aufkommen und Ruhe ist.
z.B. http://www.smskaufen.com

Hoffe das hilft weiter.

Gruß Sven


----------

